# music lover vs music haters?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This post is about good non-classical and classical music ect...

Unfortunetly some people are not audiophile, hate music you recognize them instantly.
They lisen to what on radio the more corporate pop de better... music they lisen at work
you know them that decide what music is suitable for the work space.

They hate real music its noise to them but they like to make awfull racket renovating:
drilling into my wall , hammering nails, and there fck ''sableuse a plancher'' typical
common suburbian plage.

He come from outside my city in a small place, so it bother him he bored but when he move in a metropole he dosen like it either, people lisen to music, i bet its one of these idiot that dosen like
birds waking him up in the morning, he like the sound of is Tools buzzsaw ect.

Common we all had neighbor like this if we live in a big town, people that come from small place and want to make the law run the place.Its my home godamit i was there first and will be there im staying here.

Here is the story it's day time and this 50'' something man come ringning on my door and he start setting rule, you lisen to your music too loud, well ok, than he had you lisen to mutch to music can you quite it, than he had i dont wont to hear music before 9 am(i Wake up whit music grieg or satie what wrong whit this).Than he had i heard complains from neighbor about you(the usual ********) its him there no complaints, what he want to call the cops on me for disturbance because he is lame and dosen like music.

I dont have a problem, my other Neighbors dosen have a problem whit me, except him and his son and girlfriend, go home yah you fck...(sorry for my language) if yah dont like living in the city.Go back to suburbia go back to your ****** little town were you belong.

Do i have supporter on TC on this issue?

Since people that hate music generally hate classical, are good music, for em music is background music, they dont lisen they talk louder than there music, they dont buy records hew!!! 

I rest my case, and im hoping im not offending anyone , since im the one that is offended here by this fool so bare whit me.

That about it have a nice day folks :tiphat:


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Well the question we have to ask now is just how loud do you listen to your music?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

im fairly reasonable whit the volume , i dont abuse decibels, but some classical like Jon Leifs ''saga symphony'' are anton webern's ''passacaglia'' has sutch range in volume, not that it's bad but sometime you hear almost silence than it's fortissimo so it annoy some neighbor not use to classic. On a second note Magma or early swans sounded loud even at minimun volume ...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

That's one problem I have with classical. The volume / dynamic range. As you say, if you turn up the quiet parts to hear them, the louder parts can disturb others, even when I'm using headphones if I'm at work. I almost want to compress it a little, make it more the way rock is recorded. Not all loud, but at least a little closer to all one volume.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

You don't have any right at all to be imposing your listening on your neighbours. No right at all to be interfering with whatever quiet time they need in their personal sanctuary from the already noisy world.

I'm someone who is playing music near constantly and I try to be very careful about sound leakage, knowing full well how much the reverse bothers me.

You're intruding into some else's property, and if the music is loud enough you'll be dictating the terms of their home life: if they can read a book and when, if their child can get to sleep, if they're a shift worker and keep different hours etc etc.

Your OP shows a complete lack of empathy, even downright rudeness with its "if yah dont like living in the city.Go back to suburbia go back to your ****** little town were you belong."

Renovations? Yeah, that's unfortunate but finite - its a necessarey evil that will end when the work is finished. And should usually only be done during working hours or with feedback from other tennants.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If neighbours are in close proximity to each other then surely there is a moral obligation for all parties to show mutual respect as regards noise levels, whether it be music or anything else. 

As I live alone I'm perfectly happy to play my music through headphones as I don't usually have anyone here to socially interact with but this habit is more unlikely in households containing two or more people, so, on my part, allowances have to be made and slack has to be cut as I can't expect a monastic-like silence from my neighbours all the time, especially if they have children plus other factors such as family and friends visiting. 

Nevertheless, if I thought that others were making an unreasonable amount of noise whether with late-night music/partying/domestic arguments or anything else then you bet I'd have something to say about it - and my mood would certainly NOT be improved if by chance I happened to know and like the actual music itself.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

And no matter how wonderful you think the music is, its going to be considerably less lovely once its traveled through a wall or two to become a generic muffled tempo.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

"I was listening to Hip Hop last night. I hadn't planned to, but some kid 3 streets away has bought a new BMW."

Danny Baker.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Ha! This reminds me of something that happened to a pianist friend of mine.

He received a letter from his neighbours claiming that he practises for far too long and too often and they don't want to be subjected to his repertoire all the time, also suggesting that he practises for only _one_ hour every day rather than 4 to 5. :lol:

He replied saying that he is a studying pianist, aspiring to become a professional soloist in years to come and in order to fulfil his aspirations he is required to practise many hours a day to improve and learn many pieces quickly. It's his life, essentially.

Mind you, this letter he gets only comes when he is preparing _some_ 20th century repertoire. :lol:


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry, I sympathize, but the onus and responsibility is on your pianist friend to either work out which five hours of the day will not bother his neighbours or - better yet - invest in some sound-proofing.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> This post is about good non-classical and classical music ect...
> 
> Unfortunetly some people are not audiophile, hate music you recognize them instantly.
> They lisen to what on radio the more corporate pop de better... music they lisen at work
> ...


I used to live in a flat and whenever I played Miles Davis, the guy under me always banged his ceiling with a broom handle.

After a while, I simply moved out. I became self-conscious and played the volume very low and couldn't enjoy the music.

It's not like I was playing it at 2 AM. It could be 2 PM on a Sunday afternoon and he would start banging.

I feel your pain regarding controlling neighbors.

Now I have my own house and I have peace.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I used to live in a flat and whenever I played Miles Davis, the guy under me always banged his ceiling with a broom handle.
> 
> After a while, I simply moved out. I became self-conscious and played the volume very low and couldn't enjoy the music.
> 
> ...


I too feel the same pain- my music choices were once constantly attacked by an eccentric medical student in the room below whose own choices consisted mainly of Louis Armstrong's 'What a wonderful world' played on a loop, I kid you not- but I have to say that whenever I hear the words 'jazz fusion', I reach for my broom handle. 

*ducks*


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> I too feel the same pain- my music choices were once constantly attacked by an eccentric medical student in the room below whose own choices consisted mainly of Louis Armstrong's 'What a wonderful world' played on a loop, I kid you not- but I have to say that whenever I hear the words 'jazz fusion', I reach for my broom handle.
> 
> *ducks*


But back in the day, I would have confronted you about the broom handle....you would have dropped your key...I'd have pocketed it....your hand would have been cold....


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

hpowders said:


> But back in the day, I would have confronted you about the broom handle....you would have dropped your key...I'd have pocketed it....your hand would have been cold....


Yes, what an opera we could have performed if we'd been at university together!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> Yes, what an opera we could have performed if we'd been at university together!


And if the electricity accidentally got turned off in the dorm, I could have lit a candle. A nice way to search for a dropped key. :tiphat:


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Don't do it! Have you seen the end of the opera?!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> Yes, what an opera we could have performed if we'd been at university together!


Well, there's always night school for adults!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Don't do it! Have you seen the end of the opera?!


Yeah, but now we have vaccines!! It's perfect!!!


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

hpowders said:


> And if the electricity accidentally got turned off in the dorm, I could have lit a candle. A nice way to search for a dropped key. :tiphat:


_Dorm_?! What sort of cut-price university did you go to, anyway? :devil: :lol: I turned down an offer from St. Andrews because they offered me a bed in a dorm/ shared room. Imagine trying to listen to music (or have a sex life, not that I did in those days) under those conditions- although my objections had more to do with passive smoking risks than with the aforementioned issues. (Yes, I was a real laff riot as an 18 year old.)

Then again, the college I did choose didn't let undergrads keep candles in their rooms, and employed a small army of 'scouts' (a cross between janitors and Stasi operatives) to search undergraduates' rooms for candles and other contraband items. 

And Rodolfo and Mimi thought _they_ had troubles...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Weston said:


> That's one problem I have with classical. The volume / dynamic range. As you say, if you turn up the quiet parts to hear them, the louder parts can disturb others, even when I'm using headphones if I'm at work. I almost want to compress it a little, make it more the way rock is recorded. Not all loud, but at least a little closer to all one volume.


Hurrah for this! Record producers assume we all live in soundproof cells or in the middle of the Mojave Desert. The world is a perpetually noisy place. I am constantly amazed at the volume level attained by my refrigerator. God help Herr von Karajan's gossamer pianississimos when the air conditioner kicks in!

A dynamic range appropriate to the concert hall is not appropriate to a living room, in an apartment complex, adjacent to a busy roadway, near a shopping mall and an airport. Adjusting the volume control has become a routine part of listening to classical music at home. Not so easy when Berlioz's "Tuba mirum" ushers in the day of judgment just as you've stuck your fingers in the hamburger.

The best classical music to cook by is probably Baroque, with its limited dynamic range. A _Brandenburg_ can easily compete with refrigerators, microwaves, coffee grinders, running water, and meat loaf.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Hurrah for this! Record producers assume we all live in soundproof cells or in the middle of the Mojave Desert. The world is a perpetually noisy place. I am constantly amazed at the volume level attained by my refrigerator. God help Herr von Karajan's gossamer pianississimos when the air conditioner kicks in!
> 
> A dynamic range appropriate to the concert hall is not appropriate to a living room, in an apartment complex, adjacent to a busy roadway, near a shopping mall and an airport. Adjusting the volume control has become a routine part of listening to classical music at home. Not so easy when Berlioz's "Tuba mirum" ushers in the day of judgment just as you've stuck your fingers in the hamburger.
> 
> The best classical music to cook by is probably Baroque, with its limited dynamic range. A _Brandenburg_ can easily compete with refrigerators, microwaves, coffee grinders, running water, and meat loaf.


Solution:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-ican-headphone-amplifier

I have one. Its absolutely _FAN-TAS-TIC_. I love listening to vocal music on it. The sound-staging and the timbres are crystal clear.

Perfect for opera addicts, Woodducks, and children over ten.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Solution:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-ican-headphone-amplifier
> 
> ...


Do you have cordless headphones?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Do you have cordless headphones?


No, I do not.

I believe in thick-gauge gold connects sprayed with Progold and heavy gauge wire for maximum conductivity- or the best possible sound.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Well, there's always night school for adults!


Do they have upper age limits for universities in America?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> _Dorm_?! What sort of cut-price university did you go to, anyway? :devil: :lol: I turned down an offer from St. Andrews because they offered me a bed in a dorm/ shared room. Imagine trying to listen to music (or have a sex life, not that I did in those days) under those conditions- although my objections had more to do with passive smoking risks than with the aforementioned issues. (Yes, I was a real laff riot as an 18 year old.)
> 
> Then again, the college I did choose didn't let undergrads keep candles in their rooms, and employed a small army of 'scouts' (a cross between janitors and Stasi operatives) to search undergraduates' rooms for candles and other contraband items.
> 
> And Rodolfo and Mimi thought _they_ had troubles...


One sends one's roommie to the cinema to see War and Peace or Shoah or some other 12 hour flick. Problem solved.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

hpowders said:


> One sends one's roommie to the cinema to see War and Peace or Shoah or some other 12 hour flick. Problem solved.


In the case of St. Andrews, better hope that the roomie(s) like golf, because there's b****r all else to do...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> _Dorm_?! What sort of cut-price university did you go to, anyway? :devil: :lol: I turned down an offer from St. Andrews because they offered me a bed in a dorm/ shared room. Imagine trying to listen to music (or have a sex life, not that I did in those days) under those conditions- although my objections had more to do with passive smoking risks than with the aforementioned issues. (Yes, I was a real laff riot as an 18 year old.)
> 
> Then again, the college I did choose didn't let undergrads keep candles in their rooms, and employed a small army of 'scouts' (a cross between janitors and Stasi operatives) to search undergraduates' rooms for candles and other contraband items.
> 
> And Rodolfo and Mimi thought _they_ had troubles...


Ha! Ha! I went to a commuter university, 20 minutes away by tube. No dorm for me!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I just thought of something. If one of the cm haters accidentally logged on to TC, he/she/it wouldn't have the slightest idea what we cm lovers are talking about. Simple jokes we make and take for granted would be indescipherable to him/her/it.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I like the wide dynamic range of some classical, but, yes, it can mean adjusting the volume in the middle of a piece. I wouldn't be a fan of normalized recordings (you can make your own normalized digital files, if you are so motivated). And, Woodduck, I feel for you: my refrigerator seems to run for 30 minutes without stop, particularly later in the evening and at night, when I listen more quietly 

SimonNZ, it sounds like you've had some pretty bad neighbours  I think that when you live in a multi-residence building, you have to both expect to hear the neighbours a little bit and be considerate toward the neighbours.

Luckily, I don't like the music very loud, so I don't have it loud very often... but that's all relative. My mother would call any music too loud and the only way to satisfy her is to have it barely audible or turned off. It can happen that I will listen to a rock album or a few songs thereof _somewhat_ loudly, but I do this during the daytime or early evening. It is a _rare_ occurrence and is, at most, one CD in duration. That's about all I can handle. I am not in the habit of listening to loud music for hours on end day in and day out, nor at night. I am not a fan of headphones and I won't use them. I don't think it is reasonable for anyone to expect that you do so, but you need to respect the time of day and the circumstances (shift workers, thin walls, etc.) by keeping the volume at a reasonable level.

I can hear the kids banging and yelling downstairs on their hopefully infrequent  weekend visits, I can hear the telephone and the television next door... and I breathe the smoke from next door, too  And the idiots who think they need to announce to the entire neighbourhood that they have just locked or unlocked their car doors with a considerate toot of the horn  I have to tolerate a little, within reason, and so do they.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

brotagonist said:


> SimonNZ, it sounds like you've had some pretty bad neighbours  I think that when you live in a multi-residence building, you have to both expect to hear the neighbours a little bit and be considerate toward the neighbours.[....]
> I have to tolerate a little, within reason, and so do they.


I agree: I have no problem if I'm merely aware of what they're doing - the walls aren't afterall made of stone. Or if they warn me there's a birthday party or whatever coming. But yeah, I've had plenty of neighbours who sound like the OP, saying that stopping them from playing their techno at a level that makes them want to boogie-down is interfering with their personal freedom and I'm some kind of Nazi. I, and many other annoyed neighbours, had a three-year stretch of battling this every night from 10pm until the house of apathetic sociopaths would knock off (ie. pass out) at around 3am...so I guess I'm a bit touchy on this subject.

I don't expect absolute silence - just respectful consideration.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Let play the devil advocat SimonNZ

Your lisening to your music to a far reasonably volume, you do your best not to annoy your neighbor and you have mr ropper has your neighbor he is grumpy has hell he dosen like music, he make an awfull racket whit his Tools , what would you do.

On one hand he complain about your music on the other hand he annoy you whit heavy machinery in is house, would you not be offended, he dare to attack your minimun music volume..

I rest my case :tiphat:


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Figleaf said:


> In the case of St. Andrews, better hope that the roomie(s) like golf, because there's b****r all else to do...


What are you talking about?

There's museums.

http://tinyurl.com/e5yzv

Houses of historic interest

http://tinyurl.com/ofbz2fp

And a cathedral with many famous persons buried there

http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gr&GRid=6867

and err. Well there's the flat where the world's most eligible Batchelor shagged…erm his future wife (according to a retired policemen I talked to, that's all the nightime traffic that took place. What a waste of a gilded, privileged youth. They'll never have an Opera written about them. Anyway I digress).

Anyway lay off St Andrews. I love the place for reasons you can't begin to understand.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Belowpar said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> There's museums.
> 
> ...


From those links I rather think I _can_ begin to understand, and the username rings a bell too- I take it you're a fan of golf?  :tiphat:


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

^^

Getting linked to snuffed greenkeepers....I love the internet :lol:


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I hate music....


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> I hate music....


We could still get on. Most of the people I get lifts off demonstrate that they hate music by their choice of Radio stations.
In such situations I am the very model of civilty itself in the face of such.....oops mask slipping.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Since my neighbor is the oone anoying me i start annoying him i lisen to Arnold Schoenberg even classical lisener dont maake conscensus when it come to liking him.


----------

